# 

## kalio

Zmęczyło mnie pisanie w blogu bo się tam strasznie gubię dlatego robię przenosiny ot co

Dziennik był tu 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?100983-kalio

----------


## kalio

Po prawie trzech latach od rozpoczęcia budowy dorosłem do napisania dziennika. 

A bajka rozpoczyna się tak. 


Za siedmioma górami ble ble bel 


I tak mijał czas a miejsce czekało ....... ...

I tak X.2007 dziłaka  była nasza 


lekko ponad 70 arów kto to będzie uprawiał )


W ramach pertraktacji i decyzji starszyzny połowa dostała się bratu (ta z wodą).

----------


## kalio

Czas padł na wybór projektu. 

Założenie :
1. Garaż na dwa auta.
2. cztery sypialnie 
3. dwie łazienki 
4. Koszt wykonania.

kandydat dzierlatka III --- odpadł ze względu na koszty wg projektu 
Dom na medal - kupiliśmy projekt 



I do architekta -- zmiany do wprowadzenia powiększenie garażu, dobudowa kotłowni. 

Buduje się po raz pierwszy i jak usłużywszy ile to jest problemów i ile to będzie kosztować to się przeraziłem (arch. znajomy  )
Przekonał nas aby kupić gotowy projekt taki aby juz nie trzeba było wprowadzać zmian. Wiec alledrogo projekt sprzedany i już jesteśmy 1000 w plecy, a tu jeszcze nic nie stoi. 
Decyzja szukamy, szukamy, tanio i mamy tez na alleg....o znaleźliśmy Meję II cena z pracowni 2000 cena ale 1000 jesteśmy na 0. 



I tak miał powstać tani domek ) coś nie wyszło 

Ale decyzja będziemy budować sami będzie taniej

----------


## kalio

Działka duża dużo pracy. 

Dodatkowo działka od strony ulicy była otoczona wałem PP z ziemi wykonanej ze stawu. Wał na szczycie ma szerokość ok 2-2,5 m i wysokość 3 podstawa ok 5-6m. Trzeba będzie to rozebrać (sama gmina) tylko czym taczką ???

Szukamy kaparkowego, szychowego fadromowego , kogos kto się podejmie. 

Większość rzuca stawki godzinowe 70-200, inni za całość chcą np 10 tyś zł 

Wiec poszli chłopy po rozum do głowy kupim sprzęta

Jak pomyśleli tak zaczęli realizować niecne plany 



Koparka kupiona wiosną 2008 przeszła remont i tu już po pracy związanej z rozbiórką wały. zajeło to ok 2 miesiące i pochłonęło nie wiem ile ON

Wbija słupki pod zasieki

----------


## kalio

od razu się tłumacze 

nie wiedziałem co kupuje i zostałem namówiony na zakup leiera a fuuuuu opis gdzieś w sieci 



Kupione przez siec w Gdyni ART-MAR nie polecam nikomu dopóki ma się coś kupić jest super potem wiadomo

----------


## kalio

POniważ na działce jest dosyć duży niedobór ziemi przydał by się nabytek do wożenia ustrojstwa piasku, żwiru, (za i transport liczą ok 100 ) na działkę wjechało ok 80 wywrotek 

Koszt nabytku szybko się zwróci i sprzeda się dalej. 



Auto niczym wół zabiera na siebie ok 22 ton i gna przed siebie

----------


## kalio

No i mamy pozwolenie na budowę 

Po wytyczeniu i i wyrównaniu przeszedł czas na kucie 

Teren glina w sam raz na cegły jak chwyci się koparką to albo idzie ładnie albo kawał się oderwie 
więc trzeba ręcznie wyrównać i kilofem kuć ( kurcze glina)

----------


## kalio

przyjechały pożyczone dechy na szalunek i konstruktorzy wzieli się za robotę 



Widać dwóch konstruktorów przy pracy ;D
Znaczy się Tato i tato jakie to dziadostwo twarde było

----------


## kalio

ok. dwa tygodnie na wbijaniu , łupaniu, kopaniu, miała pomagać koparka ale ze względu na suszę nie było takiej opcji. 


miedzy 12-13 konieczna siesta w pobliskim lasku na na tej patelni nie szlo wytrzymać, żaden z nas też nie odważył się pływać 

Odwiedziły nas również inwestorki 

[IMG] By kalio81 at 2011-02-03[/IMG]
Które postanowiły tym razem dokarmić zwierzynę

----------


## kalio

Kurcze kobitki to jedna jak się za cos wezwą to jak się przyłożą to aż strach .... 

Kierowniczka tak sypała aż szalunki powywracała

----------


## kalio

Po ciężkiej pracy związanej z kopaniem palowaniem, szalowanie, kręceniem nie tylko zbrojenia przyszłą pora na :


Koniec pracy przygotowawczych 

teraz czekamy na zatwierdzenie prze kiera i dalej gruszeczki

na razie koszty poszło 

od zbója pręta fi 16 jak ta stal droga i kupę czasu ale ciągniemy dalej na razie sami 

No i pierwsze zwarcie z sąsiadami - bo przecież nie wiadomo skąd pojawił się gips i jakieś farby u nas w stawie

----------


## kalio

Kiero nie wyraził zastrzeżeń co do zbrojenia tylko się spytał po co tyle  

No i przyjechał smok



I jego trzej grubi bracia 



smok strasznie majtał się swoim długim nosem próbując upolować jakaś dziewicę i coś tam pluł (miał katar czy co) 



Jedno jest pewne jak BĘDZIECIE ZALEWAĆ ZAKŁADAJCIE OKULARY

----------


## kalio

W dniu zalewania piękna pogoda że wytrzymać nie szło lało się po nas niemiłosiernie chyba dowaliło za 30 celcjuszy  

I co teraz z tym betonem żadnego przykrycia tylko lanie wody no to laliśmy tak ze na betonie powstała 5 cm warstwa wody (szalunki były wyższe) 

Rada nr 2 po zalaniu przydało by się czym przykryć beton jak będzie gorąco.

----------


## kalio

z czerwca przeskoczę do końca lipca.

W miedzy czasie z ważniejszych rzeczy 

kupiliśmy drewno na więźbę prosto z mazurskich lasów z parku co by nie było legalnie drągi licząc średnio po ok 150-200 lat największy ma ponad 1m średnicy.

Razem ponad 27m3 przyjechało na zgrabnym aucie i zostało zwalone.

Poruszają się prace na fundamentami ustaliliśmy że będzie 7 warstw. (pisząc ten post czyli po 1,5 roku wiem że powinny być ich 10). 

przechodzące ulewne deszcze zalewały nas średnio raz w tygodniu 

glina ze stały zrobiła się mazią nie można chodzić bez ciaplania. 

Bale będzie ciał tartak przewoźny. 

Ze względu na coraz większą ilość pracy i same fundamenty które się ciągną i ciągną przydał by się ktoś do pomocy

----------


## kalio

drewno nie drzewo tam mówi leśniczy  :wink: 

z 27m3 przestrzennych wycieliśmy tzn trak wycioł ale my obesraliśmy 

krokwie i murłaty ok 14m3
na schody poszedł pień ok 6m3
do tego mamy łaty ile jeszcze nie wiem (trzeba pociąć)
deski do zimowania (prawie 300 m2)
deski podłogowe 
a i na altankę lub drewutnie się zostanie 

A tak to wygląda po traku

----------


## kalio

Po pocięciu trzeba było ułożyć 

Wyszły dwa stosy na ok 3 m wysokie i 1.2 szerokie długie na ok 9m 


jedne z niewielu zdjec fundamentów

----------


## kalio

Po licznych naradach doszliśmy do wniosku ze sami nie damy rady wiec mamy murarza 

prace przyspieszyły

----------


## kalio

w miedzy czasie zasypujemy fundamenty i ubijamy warstwowo.

----------


## kalio

Parter wyrósł jak na drożdżach  w przeciągu 20 dni w dwie osoby

----------


## kalio

Przyjechała teriwa

I zaczęło się szalowanie stropu, pomimo że mieliśmy do dyspozycji stemple systemowe to i tak zeszło na wykuszach (nigdy więcej) i innych pierdołkach dwa miesiące z przerwami na deszcze 

 



Gruszki zamówione na 8.12.2009

----------


## kalio

I musiało padać całą noc 

efekt taki że przyjechała pompa i z ledwością wjechała. 

kierowca gruszki postanowił delikatnie powolutku spróbować wjechać i został siedzieć. Aż sie gadać nie chce pokazuje się tak a on inaczej jedzie po swojemu. wpakował się w pół metrową dziurę i mało co się nie przewrócił. 

Nowiusieńkiemu MB pomagał stara JCB z której się naśmiewał - co za zwrot akcji  :smile: 

Zalewanie przełożone na wiosnę jak będzie można jeździć

----------


## kalio

Jedziemy 

Przyjechał beczki i wylały to co trzeba

----------


## kalio

budują  się ścianki wieńce i inne pierdoły 



pierwsze przymiarki murłat

----------


## kalio

czerwiec 2010
Podnieśliśmy tez teren miejscami o jakiś metr i zasypujemy cześć stawu weszło ok 1000 czteroosiek - jak dobrze ze to wszo za fere (czteropak dla kierowców

----------


## kalio

Jest nareszcie już jest więźba 


Z imprezy pamiętam wszystko do karkówki potem zapominałem ale żonka stwierdziła że byłem bardzo nie grzeczny i chciałem pływać w tym 



0,5 m wody o jakiś 1m mułu 

Następnego dnia pomimo choroby ducha zostałem wysłany po pałki ja szukałem od kurczaka po imprezie, a kierowniczce chodziło o te ze stawu. Do dziśsię ze mnie śmieje.

----------


## kalio

Mamy!!  znaleźliśmy skarb nie na darmo ktoś kopał taki staw pewnie coś tam chciał ukryć - właściwie ukrył 

Był na głębokości 2 m 

To koniec z naszymi kłopotami finansowymi !!!! 

skarb waży jakieś 12 kg kto zgadnie co to jest  ???

----------


## kalio

Mamy więźbę mamy deski robi się papa będzie gites może ktoś kupi skarb i będzie kasa na resztę budowy bo trzeba będzie okna kupić 






Miedzy czasie pospawaliśmy i ustawiliśmy stalową podporę

----------


## kalio

Jedne chopaki skończyli dach to drugie w zamian za przywiezienie i ze składowanie ziemi przyjechali porządkować teren po sobie 



niestety natura okazała się silniejsza  i postanowiła zassać sprzęta nie obyło się bez akcji ratunkowej 




spycharka pogadała z koparką powiedzieli ze nie da rady i pojechali w swoją stronę [email protected]#$^&& - komentarz 
Będzie zima będziemy próbować.

----------


## kalio

A bym zapomniał rosyjscy szpiedzy zrobili nam nową fotkę  

przed 


teraz

----------


## kalio

Oto nasz skarb 



trzeba było ciągnikiem wyciągnąć bo inaczej nie dało rady a próbowała sama teściowa  :wink: 

prostowanie kierownicy 



Dzielny kibic 


Prezentacja zawodnika 


Wyścig 



Maszyna bardzo szybka, tylko strasznie chlapała  :smile:

----------


## kalio

A zimą jako że nie uprzątnęli nam ziemi to mamy basen w przyszłej kotłowni a jak zaczynaliśmy był niski stan wód poniżej 1,5 m

----------


## kalio

No to teraz tak aktulnie 

szukam okien 
jezierski odpadał ponad 27  
mam ofertę na schueco 70 pakiet k0,5 za 20 z montażem 
mam tez na drutex za 13500 pakiet k0.7
veka coś ok 18 

i jest dylemat może jakieś porady

----------


## kalio

A i najważniejsze bym pominął 
26.X,2011 powiększyła nam się rodzina

----------


## kalio

No to dzisiaj "ciężki" dzień na budowie ale za to pierwszy post na bieżąco 

Decyzja odnośnie stanu podłogi gotowej z 10, 15 czy 20 padło na 15 cem styro na podłodze -- kieby bedzie kasa nie wiadomo

padł wybór na schody mam nadzieje że już ostateczny 

http://www.centrum-schodow.com.pl/oferta-1,7-pl.html#7 coś na podobę 

i trza było odzyskać trochę pręta na zbrojenie spocznika i tu było ciężko 3kg młotek najpierw trafiał w beton potem trafił w mój piszczel jak dobrze że jest tyle śniegu ....

Nie myślałem że będę robił skaleczonego orzełka  :smile: )

Ale w nagrodę postanowiłęm zainwestować 10 PLN w ...

nie nie czteropak miałem co prawda dylemat czy to będzie CKM czy murator  
ckm obejrzałem w sklepie nie wiedziałem, że są ładne i szczupłe angielki, 

a murator był zaklejony  :smile:  

I się praca skończyła na dzisiaj 

I jeszcze gościna uraczyłem się jaśkiem wędrowniczkiem i tak myślę trzeba było kupić ckm  :big grin:

----------


## kalio

Rozmawiałem dzisiaj z ojcem chrzestnym dobry wujo poradził mi wykonie okien samemu na styl przedhistoryczny z jelit  - dowcipniś,
a właściwie to ciekawe jakie jest K ??

----------


## kalio

Jak by ktoś chciał kupić Jeczla 3w640 zwanej inaczej jelczo-steyrem to zapraszam na prw

----------


## kalio

Tak się zastanawiam ile ta moja hacjenda będzie potrzebować energii do ogrzania poszperałem i mam coś takiego 



zapotrzebowanie na energię 371kwh/m2  co ja źle zrobiłem

----------


## kalio

Tak na biegu mam wycene na dachówkę

betonowy braas celtycka 12500 
spinki blachy i duperele 2700
rynny pcv bryza 2400
okna velux 6 szt 10000 -- z tym to przegięli chyba zrezygnuje 
mój faworyt :


i kierowniczki

----------


## kalio

Z nudów machnąłem sobie coś takiego

----------


## kalio

Z życia studenta .. 

Co to jest dom energooszczędny ??
 -- Jest to taki dom w którym zużywa się mało prądu np piwo chłodzi się za oknem.

Co to jest dom pasywny ??
 -- Jest to dom w którym nie wydajemy na najważniejsze potrzeby np. piwo.

Jaki to jest dom 3 lub 5 litrowy ??
 -- Taki gdzie zawsze są 3 lub 5 litrów do wypicia.

----------


## kalio

Odwiedziłem dzisiaj marketeo Brico 

z potrzebnych rzeczy znalazłem rurę alupex tytan po 1,36 i kable YKY 3x1,5 po 189/100m

Mieli wcześnie też styropian na podłogę po 134/m3, a dzisiaj jak chciałem zamówić to już jest po 174 - shit 

Czy miał ktoś do czynienia z alupexami tytan ???

----------


## kalio

Po krótkiej przerwie technologicznej informuje

Przyjechała spychara i zrobiła częściowy porządek na działce 





Zostało jeszcze pracy na jeden dzień, i wykorytowanie podjazdu.

----------


## kalio

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2729/file14798.mp4

http://img848.imageshack.us/img848/6169/file14798u.mp4

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/8060/file10852.mp4

----------


## kalio

Przyszłą pogoda i czas zabrać się za prud. 

Poniważ szajsu na okna brakuje wiec będę ryzykować miedzią 

na skrzynke obrałem takie coś 


Moze ktoś zna i mnie odwiedzie od zakupy ??? kosz 97

SRp-54 (3x1 :cool:  (N+PE) ELEKTRO-PLAST

----------


## kalio

zakupy elektryczne jutra jak checi dopiszą zaczynam kuć sciany  :smile: )

----------


## kalio

I jakoś tak wekendzik mija ruszyły drobne prace 

Mam nadzieje ze ustaliliśmy już ostanią wersje schodów bo na razie to tylko drabiny jako stopnie służą do wskakiwania na wierzchy 

moja koncepcja była taka 

 

slubnej to róznie zależy od dnia i słonca na niebie ale 


Ale bedzie jednak beton i drewno 


Ciekawe czy uda mie się to tak ładnie wyszalować aby wyszło 



Wiec po całym dniu wczorajszym wygląda to tak 



Dzisiaj zabrałem się też za początki elektryki nie nie kabelki to te to by szybko mogły zmienić właściciela ale wyznaczenie wszystkich puszek na potrzebne gniazda i dłubanie dziurek 

Wyznaczono 


wydłubano 


osadzono


Pomontował bym kable ale mam troche stracha aby ich ktos nie wymontowal

----------


## kalio

dalszy ciąg prac przy schodach 

Nurtuje mnie tylko jedna rzecz zaobserwowana dzisiaj na budowie 

jak to jest ze fundament pomalowany dysperbitem, pod bloczkami papa z zewnatrz ocieplone, a tu tyle wigloci wychodzi ze pic mozna 

to albo te dyspershity to jakas sciema albo malarz'ka kiepsko malowala



wedlog mnie to dyspo to sciema trza bedzie z zewnatz smolą poleciec

----------


## kalio

Shodowej epopei ciag dalszy ... 





pozostało wyrobienie lekkiego luku  no i 

teraz to juz tylko poczekać na lepsza noc z + i oddsatac swoje przy lopacie

----------


## kalio

Schody zmontowane i zalewane wczoraj zaczelismy ok 17 a koniec jak już było ciemno cięzko było w dwujke pod koniec pomagał brat wciągać beton

----------


## kalio

miałem dzisiaj podlać schodki 

jade sobie spoko luz a tam dechy z drzwi wybite ku.wa ktos zajewlaszczyl sobie zbrojenie ze schodów cały beton lezy i odpoczywa na chudziaku, 
zadzwonile na 997 (102) a oni mi mowia ze to pikus bo wczoraj tez zalewali i radiowozu nie moga znaleść, a to nowa afa była

----------


## kalio

alfa się znalazła

----------


## kalio

Witam 

Czas nadrobić trochę niedopisane posty. 

Ponieważ działka to kawał pola i mamy trochę daleko z prądem ciągłe rozwijanie i zwijanie plan jaki został założony to wykonanie w końcu przyłącza docelowego energetycznego (tymczasowe zostało zerwane przez machinę kopiącą przyłącze wodne - i nie było komu połatać).

Tylko jak  widać na zdjęciach przed budynkiem niezły [email protected]%^$^iel. Nawieziona i nie urobiona ziemia, płyty które miały służyć jako dojazd dla gruszek na strop - gruchy i tak sie topiły, a jedna to nawet miała chęć leżakować  :smile: . I tak to pozostawało po jednej, drugiej zimie ale trzeba siem wziąć do roboty. 

Skrzyknięto ekipę do pomocy 



niezawodna pomoc w postaci tato-dziadka to taka kombinacje 2 w 1 

Zaczęliśmy od wyciągania płyt z drogi i częściowym porządkowaniu podjazdu - przepychanie mas ziemi z kąta w róg, zajeło mi to prawie trzy dni ale efekt był taki że mogłem podjechać autem pod samiusieńki garaż, kurcze jaka to wygoda już zapominałem.

Potem kolejny problem budowlańców jak położyć ten kabel w projekcie przecina się z wodą - trochę bez sensu i wchodzi do wejścia głównego kolejny bezsens rozdzielnia w garażu, niech żyją architekci adaptatorzy nie słuchający klienta, a wec ustalone kopiemy od skrzynki en do prawego narożnika budynku.
A napisze jeszcze ze miałem zamiar wykonać łyżkę do kopania kabli ale poszukiwania na złomach odpowiedniego materiału nie przyniosły efektów wiec kopiemy

głebokość ok 1,2m pewnie dla niektórych głęboko ale kopaliśmy poniżej ziemi rodzimej można było spotkać warstwę trawy. Szerokość łyżka ma 0,60 ale miejscami jest ok 1m jeszcze cała woda nie odparowała i niezłe lawiny się robiły. 
przewodzik skromnie bez żadnej miedzi aluminium YAKY4x35mm2  :wink:  70 m od skrzynki.



oczywiście jak sztuka każe na przewodzik piach i folia, a potem to już tylko zasypywanie ziemią.

Czyli mamy prund mamy wode to mozem sie budować  :wink:  

No i oczywiście jest też dojazd - owocny weekend. 

I jeszcze takie cuś wylondowało 



Ps. 
W dzisiejszych czasach kopanie jest bardzo drogie 
Kupie tanio ON.

----------


## kalio

Ponieważ mamy już prund i wodę to w planie była kolej na wykonanie jakiegoś podjazdu z płyt, które nomen omen wiecznie się przewalają. 
I tak czekamy; trzeci dzień odwlekło się wożenie piasku .... bez komentarza. 

I dzięki temu  wybudowana została brakująca ściana fundamentowa - musze znalaźć aparat

Są też postępy z innej dziedziny ba mogę napisać "zrobię to chyba szybciej niż NetBet"  :smile: 

Ponieważ większość materiału była prosto z lasu bez pośredników to teraz wymaga to odrobiny więcej pracy 

Zresztą co tu pisać jak wszędzie wióry lecą

----------


## kalio

A wiec po przygotowaniach zwiazanych z liczeniem sił własnych i nie tylko do możliwości położenie dachówki to .... 

potrzebna narzedzi wiadomo młotek, piła, drabina ktoś do pomocy zalecany lotnik (mi się trafił tata nie lot  :smile:   i takie oto podtrzymywanie

 



Po pierwszym dniu prób, mierzenia i dyskutowania szczęście że cieśli nie było w pobliżu bo bym z d&^$y zrobił jesień średniowiecza.

Zawsze sobie obiecuje jak coś zlecal to umowa i zawsze g..o z tego wychodzi umowa spisana a cieśla nie poczuwa się do odpowiedzialności twierdząc jak Pan zapłacił to się Panu chyba podobało, no żesz kuxwa czy człowiek to teraz musi się znać na wszyskim  -- na to wygląda 

wiec lecim 
 po dwóch dniach mierzenia 


A to jak już się trochę nauczyłem 



to przód mamy z głowy teraz boki tył i dachówka 

Będzie ekonomicznie beton Brass Romańska grafit w powłoce cizar.

to tyle na razie z placu mordu cieśli.

----------


## kalio

Dawno nić nie pisałęm bo i co ciagle się ciągnie łacenie i prostowanie dachu 
boże chroń tego co to stawiał jest to chyba najbardziej upierdliwa sprawa jaka mnie wqwia

----------


## kalio

O zleciały wakacje, a tu  żadnego wpisu oj dostanie sie pewnie po głowie 

to zaczne tak przyjechały okna 



Panowie wstawiali dwa dni i do dzisiaj poprawiają swój montaż bo zapomnieli zamówić do okien łukowych nadstawek aby było można je otwierać no i teraz będą kuć 



Tutaj jeszcze jest klepisko ale do tynków musi być chudziak



Jak są okna to dach na bok i trzeba się zabrać za kable 



elektrycznych prawie 1km skretka 500m TV niecałe 300

Może ktoś wie jak to podłączyć



Lato leci i trochę wszystko zarosło to kupiłem żonie zabawkę 
 

Ona też mi ...


... pokazała zabawkę - a gdzie ja będę kleje woził 

Oczywiście po kablach  przyszła pora na tynkowanie tynk CW dolina nidy 

Na pierszy bój garaż bo to musi być najładniej 



Po tynkowaniu założyli bramy stanęło w końcu na dwóch 2400 a nie  jednej 5000 trzeba było dołożyć słupek 

potem reszta domku 



I bez końca dach dach dach już mi się śni po nocach kolejna dachówka 


Nawet żonka się oswoiła i jak zwinna kotka zasuwa po latach


Ze względów na ciągłę ciecie tata kupił maszynkę na paznokcie

----------


## kalio

Tynki tynki ..

 A wiec ekipa znana i podobno ceniona w swiecie tynków 

zdecydowaliśmy się na wykonie tynku CW z doliny nidy bo taki że można go pod malowanie i bedzie super

Pierwsza ściana pokazowa 
-Kochanie - mówię do żony - takie bedziemy mieli w całym domu tylko malować 
- no ładne - powiedziało kochanie - jak tak bedzie to może być i bez gładzi 
yes yes  yes - pomyślałem 

i jedziemy dalej tylko zrobione ściana pokazowa jest tylko pokazowa 

i .....



dzwonie o pytam wykonawce 

To tylko mikropekniecia to normalene 

Przyjechał techniczny z Doliny nidy to normalne nie ma co przesadzać 

i .... 
 

mikropęknięcie tynku cementowo wapiennego już nie jest mikro 

Ale Pan techniczny stwierdził że nie widzi tego z 4 m a jak się zamaluje to na bank już nie będzie widać i że pewnie przeciągi były 


wiec morał i pytanie czy techniczny z Doliny Nidy Atlas zauważy to 



Czy to też jak się zamaluje to nie będzie widać 

Tak mam na ponad 200m2 dostawa z drugiej partii 

Jak by ktoś tynkował z Doliny Nidy to trzeba pamiętać że:
Aby uwzględnić reklamacje trzeba posiadać oryginalnie zamknięty worek tynku który został wbudowany - no kuźwa dla mnie nie awykonalne 

Ps:
Obrzutka trzyma 
Może ktoś z rodziny atlasu śledzi forum to gratuluje firmy

----------


## kalio

Postępy z dachówki samodzielnie
A jednak można brassa płożyć samodzielnie, większość zachwala brasa betonowego że to taki niby mercedes tylko że w mercedesie to każdy merdedes jest taki sam model/gabaryt, a w brasie to już nie koniecznie jedna taka druga taka znowu ten cały cizar to wcale nie cezar inż. miał racje trzeba było ceraminke nie wiem jaką mają kontorole jakości jak bras twierdzi że jak nie widać z 7m to jest ok to sory kolo  :smile:  






Znalazłem na złomie



srednica 150 wysokość ok 2m materiał 5mm

pojemność 2,5m3 

jak myślą znawcy tematy nada się na bufor ???


No i będę miał z kim grać w zielone na razie gra na sucho ale spróbuj jej zabrać 



.. przydał by się jakiś wurst do tego

----------


## kalio

A w sobotę po pracy na budowie spotkała mnie miła niespodzianka 



żonka wie co lubię  :big tongue:

----------


## kalio

To tak na dzisiaj mamy zrobiony dach zabraklo 12 gasiorów ale to juz pestka cały dach 350m2 podwójna koperta trzy facjatki, robiona popołudniami to jakieś duzo godzin po primo drugi raz bym nie brał betonu te ciagle bieganie do ciecia a i tak sie brudzi masakra. A le drugi raz też byśmy kladli i nie dali nikomu wiezby do robienia. By bylo mniej problemow.

Teraz walczymy z podłogami na razie idzie papa Matizol Gordach SBS PV5,2mm jak by ktoś potrzebował to mam tanio bardzo pisać na PV

----------


## kalio

A to takie male how to okie dachowych 

dziura jaka jest kazdy widzi wyciac można na wiele sposobów



Rama po zdemontowaniu szyby oko lazienkowe PCV tylko jak do tego zamocowac kolniez z foli jak tracera nie idzie wbic



Folia chyba najlepsza do okien dobrze sie rozciaga nie przerywa dolega szczelnie miałem tez inne trzeba bylo je dokladnie ciac 



A tak rach ciach wycinamy koperte mniejsza o ok 5cm od ramy  i zakladamy 



Jako ze zszywek nie moglem wbic to na dwa rzedy tasmy 



Poziomowanie dla siebie nie dla fachowca wg normy 



Dokladne przyleganie foli to sukces wg instrukcji jest aby to robic po latach i to wg mnie blad za duzo ciecia i roboty lepiej przed latami lub laty lekko podniesc i podlozyc folie pod nie 





I tak to wyglada

----------


## kalio

A tak na bierzaco to idzie papa duzo papy gorąco i duzo pracy 



Po jednym popoludniu mamy ok 30% tych latwiejszych
 

zostaje jeszcze poobrabianie i male pomieszczenia

----------


## kalio

A na budowie piec grzeje styro się kładzie może jeszcze uda się wylewki machnąć

----------


## kalio

Panowie może doradzicie 
założenia są nastepujace podłogówka 99% grzejniki 3 szt
bufor 1m3
zasilanie piec na co sie da 
Z pieca wychodzimy na 2" odbijamy trójnik do naczynia wzbiorczego, do zaworu 3d (rozdzielcza na grzejniki 3/4" dół, do rozdzielcza na 7 ob podłogówki (pex16) ok 100m2 CU 28mm dół dalej na piętro cu28mm rozdzielacz podłogówki 7ob 150m2) i do bufora powrót zbiera wszystko co po drodze i przez pompkę wraca do pieca.




czy taki uklad ma szanse działać

Czy może będzie trzeba zastosować pompe przy rozdzielaczach cos takiego

----------


## kalio

O kurka ale ale zapóściłęm dziennik to już nawet nie kwartalnik się zrobił ale po kolei 

izolacja pozioma papa 



na to folia 0.3 mm nie typ 300 bo taka też miałem i się zdziwiłem ta prawdziwa 0.3 to rolka 100m2 waży ok 14 Kg  a typ 300 ok 4 no chyba jest różnica 
No i folia alu z kawy - maiłem rolkę to dałem 



Oczywiście nie mogło zabraknąć odkurzacza centralnego - instalacja łątwa prosta i przyjemna 



Przed styro osadziliśmy prawidłowo okna balkonowe tak jak powinno być 



na po poszedł na dole styro 3x5 +2 tak jakoś wyszło




trzeba było też się czymś grzać w zimę 



była też woda podeście do rozdzielaczy i takie testy 







Były też jakieś zabawki 



folia 0.3 i ta zbędna w czerwona kratke




na to poszła rurka pod podłogę

----------


## kalio

Odnośnie tynków to tak jak nie chcesz mieć takich problemów to 
1. nie bierz partaczy - nistety czesto się człowiek dowiaduje po fakcie 
2. nie bierz doliny nidy 







Oczywiście tynki odpadają dalej takimi pięknymi płatami 




Mam wrażenie że klej biurowy ma większą przyczepność niż tynk z Doliny Nidy



A klej a mąki to już by był luksus w fabryce, a może jak tak Atlas oszczędza na cemencie to niech mąkę sypie do tynku będzie lepiej trzymać.

Radzę omijać Pana Kalkę i firmę Kal-tech z Inowrocławia szerokim łukiem. Ponieważ wykonawca ma w poważaniu wiec spotkamy się w sądzie. Ale cóż tak to jest jak się zapłaci za szybko - mogłem czekać aż wyschnie.

----------


## kalio

Musimy kupić płytki go garażu na oku gres techniczny cersanitu - czy ktoś coś wie na jego temat podobno trzeba go jakoś specjalnie impregnować ale co ile to już nikt nie powiedział

----------


## kalio

wylewki wylewki ... 

Miały być już w lutym ale w teminie umówionym przyszły mrozy i tak wylewki zostało odłożone w czasie.
Mamy teraz temperatury dobro to i za wylewki można się zabrać niestety żwir  który przyjechał na piewszy termin pomimo że sypki i wydawało by się że suchy trzeba było kuć kilofem a w dodatku zapychał maszynę - takie grudki wielkosci kurzego jaja potrafiły zakłacać pracę dlatego trzeba było dowieźć kolejny transport żwiru. Na całość posadzek poszło ok 40t zwiry i 4,5 palety cementu (sporo pochłonął garaż bo szedł beton pod "stara")

----------


## kalio

jak szybko rozładować tira z wełna   :smile: ) 



Najechać na wysoki krawężnik  :smile: )

----------


## kalio

Belki ponoszone paręnaście trafiło się ze śniegiem i można było wyciskać z nich wodę skalną na herbatkę - podobno bardzo zdrowa 
przywieziono  profile CD UD i wiadro pcheł - już sie drapie - pchły jak to pchły nie wiedziały czy chodzić spacerem czy skakać  :smile:  
ale tansporty i noszenie to już opanowane, normalnie dyplom dla każdego samoroba z logistyki to powinien być ok tak może bedzie delegalizacja widomo trzeba PR robić. 
A odnośnie poddasza i jego zabudowy to normalnie jak jest domek ładny tak też jest po......  cyckany prze tydzień się zastawiałem od czego zacząć każdy pokój ma przynajmniej jedą koszową i jedna narożną w dodatku nie ma do czego mierzyć kazda ścianka kolankowa na róznym poziomie ale dzielnie drapie się w dupsko i przesuwal profile to w lewo to w prawo góra dół ąż zaczeło wychodzić coś takiego 
 



Idąć za przykładem neta - który podobno napadł na bierdrone z leżańskiem uskuteczniłem coś takiego  t

[img][/img]

Kosztowało mnie to całe dwa złote polskie 

A taki gratis jeszcze mi się trafił 



Jak ? ano sklep LM daje podwójny zwrot różnicy w cenie 

cena w LM Toruń -548 kupiłem 
w sklepie w Toruniu (Kontakt SA Olsztyńska 18 jakieś 700m od LM ) sprzedają po 357   
dostałem zwrot w kwocie 382 - niestety nie gotówka ale talon z terminem  7 dni 
Czyli za 166 mam sprzęcik To już kolejny udany zakup z LM  :big grin: 
Dziękujemy Ci zielony trójkącie. 

A tak jeszcze to powiem że castorama to G.... dużo marketingu i zero całej reszty przynajmniej w  Toruniu, Bydgoskie ma więcej rozumu i tam też można się dogać w sprawie cen.

----------


## beatagl

Witam gratuluję postepów prac, z tym tynkiem to naprawdę lipa , bedziemy trzymac kciuki

----------


## kalio

Dziekujemy 

Przed


po 


Skalna strasznie gryzie 

ułożona na krokwie 2x10 z rolki  takie płaty 2,5m x 1

----------


## madric

hej
Patrze tak na Twoje stelaże w miejscu krokwi narożnej i ciśnie mnie że nie zerknąłem na to jak to zrobić. Może wezmę się i poprawię to. Ładnie Ci idzie samorobie :smile:

----------


## kalio

Parac stelażowych ciąg dalszy 

nie ma za wiele co pisać cholerna wełna skalna rypie jak stado komarów podczas randki nad jeziorem ale coś idzie do przodu 

Co mogę napisać to tylko to aby od razu robić na gotowo a nie potem się zrobi (Bash) obrabianie okna z wełną to droga prze mękę

----------


## bimber_2

czesc Kalio, 
jestem na podobnym etapie - podesle z wieczora fotki. 
U mnie wrzucilem 18 + 10 Isovera. 
Smiem twierdzic iz szklane pchły (france) tna bardziej. 
Profil V widze znany na polnocy... :wink:

----------


## kalio

Dobra czas nadrobić zaległości i troszkę pokazać swojej pracy 

A wiec po wełnowaniu przyszła pora na płytowanie - ostał się jeden pokój do zakończenia oczywiście z gładzeniem i fugowaniem musimy czekać wiadomo tynki  nic do przodu a one ciągle odpadają tak na marginesie chyba byśmy się drugi raz nie zdecydowali iść do sadu mamy wyrok nakaz zapłaty a koleś ma nas w ( | ), odwołuje sie od fuszerki jaaka zrobił i tka stoimy w tej ciemni.




W skosy poszło 35 cm wełenki na sufit 35 i ponad na strychu jest 15 ciekawe czy mi się zwróci - ktoś się śmiał że będziemy mogli ciepło do ciepłowni sprzedawać 



pomiędzy wakacjami zamówiłem styropian który okazał się - lekki niczym puch waga do 9.835KG na 1 m3 co miało być styropianem 040 okazało się nie być nawet 044 styropian sam się odrywał od ścian - zostawały tylko duże kuleczki. Trzeba było zamówić u sprawdzonego producenta. 


Proszę nie pytać o BHP  :smile: )




No i powstał też autorski projekt maszynki do ciecia styro z zasialacza ATX


Na tak przyklejony styropian mieliśmy zabrać się za przyklejanie siatki - ale ponieważ powiedzieł że moje narożniki są przyklejone źle i nie mam do tego nerwów zaczeła się selekcja. slelekcja dosyć mozolna i trawa ponad miesiąc ale wkońcy trafiliśmy na wykonawcę - oczywiście obchodził bude z każdej trony i komentował a to tu narożnik źle wklejony, a to tu płyta wystaje ojjj jaka ciężka będzie jego praca bo jak by sami to robili to by było tak super - mieli do obłożenia słupy 


Jak Panowie przykleili to styro sam ze wstydu odpad 



no wiec sparwdzieł ich podostałe dzieła - na co usłyszałem że się wyszlifuje a zreszta mam czekać na efekt końcowy - no kuzwa efekt końcowy to ja mam już w środku i końca nie widać 

Dziekuje Panom 

W międzyczasie powstaje też projekt reaktora - jak to nazywa moja żonka  mówiąc : a nie możemy tak normalnie piec na ekogroszek 


Zbiornik poznański jak by ktoś pytał to jest to zbiornik po gazie chłodniczym ciśnienie pracy 30BAR próby 45BAR pojemości 998l waga 578kg wszystko jest na nim wybite ścianka gr 11,5mm w moim przypadku został  przedłużony o 45cm ma jakieś 1240l



Wężownica solarna 



oraz kapelusz pinky po jak mówi nasza młodsza



I kolana na których się walnołęm - wydawało mi się mam 2" rury 



Wiec kupiłem mufy 2' i kolana,  a rury okazały sie 1,5" - schudły w kryzysie 

A no i oczywiście mamy nową ekipę od elewacji 

Zgadnijcie kogo 

PS gdyby nie tynki było by jeszcze piękniej

----------


## kalio

Bufor stoi kotłownia  grzeje  
tutaj sam bufor po malowaniu jeszcze bez izolacji 


wełna na to siatka od tynków na to poszedł materiał i gips 



po gipsie 



bufor starcz na jakieś 18-20h załadunek węgla 20kg

A tak to wygląda po podłaczeniu 



Całość chodzi na 1,5" rurach na grawitacji przy zadanej temp. następuje załączenie pompy

----------


## kalio

cd..

----------


## kalio

cd.. 





Miedzy czasie oczekiwania na postępy sprawy tynkowej 

zbudowaliśmy maszynke do mielenia resztek styropianu



[imghttps://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ec1xnAdFUmY/UOVNLqJfB1I/AAAAAAAADHc/y2vr1V7lYo0/s640/DSCI0672.JPG[/img]



ponieważ mam też dostęp do opakowań styropianu  i na razie utarte 6 takich worków

----------


## szymkas30

widzę  że  jesteś z  okolic  Torunia, i wyczytałem gdzieś  na  forum że  masz  piec defro - ale  niewiem jaki model, jak bys mógł to się odezwij na  priv, to pomęczę  cie trochę  odnośnie  ocieplania  poddasz :wink:

----------


## EWBUD

Porażka z tymi tynkami.
Jak się skończyła sprawa?

pozdrawiam

----------


## kalio

> Porażka z tymi tynkami.
> Jak się skończyła sprawa?
> 
> pozdrawiam


 jak z tynkami 

A no tak że mam jeden wyrok czekam na drugi - wyrok nakaz zapłaty, pusty portfel- sad,adwokat, biegły i małe szanse na odzyskanie czego kolwiek

A decyzja biegłeło jednoznacza odpaść odpadnie wszystko, czyli trzeba całość skuć 
obecnie bede szukał wsparcia wśród producentów tynków może ktoś pomoże i w zamian za reklamę chociaż materiał podrzuci.

----------


## kalio

Co tu pisać końca nie widać..
 Był na budzie biegły a nawet sądowy. Facio szukał nas, aż znalazł. Oczywiście pojawił się też wspaniały wykonawca. No i się zaczeło od samego wjazdu biegłego, a opisze tak: podjazd do domu długości 40m i szerokości 4m usupany tak że wjeżdzając po prawej stronie jest niecka i jak jest śnieg czy inne ustrojstwo tworzy się kałuża, oczywiście jak był biegły to był śnieg i lekki mrozik, a pare dni wczesniej odwilż. Biegły tu i tam zamiast pojechac po śladach aut, postwnowił zaparkować po prawej stronie - nie opisze zdziwienia kiedy nagle autko się przechyliło lod pekł i prawa strona auta znalazła się szybko i gwałtownie jakies 30-40 cm niżej od lewej - moj komentaż no to many  pozamiatane. 
Udało się auto wypchnąć - bez strat w ludności. Zaprosiłem gościa i partacza  na plac boju.
Biegły jak by to powiedzień może ma wiedze i wogóle ale już nawet na emeryturę tuska się łapał bo jak sam oświadczył ma 75 lat. 
Nażędziem pracy biegłego było jego sokole oko - nie miał miarki ani kontownika, pożyczył od kolegi łate 2m długości - która jak się okazało z lewej i prawej różnie pokzywała.  Całę śzczeście udało sie wytłómaczyć że nie chodzi o jakość usługi a głównie o technlogie wykonia, 
No wiec biegły polecił dokonać odkrywek fleksem - w dwóch punkach, po nacieciu ostatniej linii oczom ukazał sie .....
Spadający na podłogę kwadrat tynku. 
Mhyyy pomyślał Biegły z wykonawcą. No zła technologia była.
-  Wiec jak Pan to robił- pyta biegły 
 - oczywiście ściany myłęm szprzycowałem potem tynk - odpowiada wykonacwca
- a ten gips to z kąd pod tynkiem ???
- no pewnie z sufitu kawałek się zabrudził 
-no kawałek 4m szeroki i 2,7 wysoki - wtrąca inwestos - to tylko jeden kawałek a mamy ich tyle ile ścian wszedzie 
- a sufit Pan gruntował - biegły 
- nie bo my tylko belki 
- a pustaki to co 
- a bo nie trzeba - wykoanca 

I taka była 2h gadka, a bo to technolagia, a bo krzywe ściany, a bo stawka za mała, co biegły skwitiwał ogładał Pan budynek prze pracą - no oglądałęm - cene Pan uzgodnił -- mnyy - NO TO WIDZIAŁY GAŁY CO BRAŁY , to nie baba w domu co przed ślubem "uważaj złotko bo błotko! a po nie widzisz sieroto że leziesz w błoto" tu się ściany nie krzywią prze noc i focha nie strzelają, a do technologi to mam to - wyjęta została płapka na mole wydanie 1955 - ma ją jeszcze z technikum pochwalił się biegły   poczym przewetował strony i znalałs tynki nakładane maszynowo - a mówiją że komuna zacofana była, no i czyta szpryc nażut, gładz ..
- ale teraz technologia - szybko przerywa wykonaca 
- To proszę mi pokazać gdzie to jest napisane 

No i tak się to obyło dostałęm teraz opinie biegłego który stwierdził że. 
Sufity trzeba skuć - 1500 kucie wywóz 
ściany trzeba skić - 6000 kucie wywóż 

mam za opinie zaołacić jeszcze 700 zł a 1000 już sad mi zabrał - a to tylko zaliczka 
czyli mamy 14000 do zwrotu, 1700 biegły, 1000 koszta sadowe, mecenas 2400 plus 23VAT odestki etc etc i jeszcze komornik jakies 400zł odesetki za jakieś 2 lata
Taniej było ze strebra dać te tynki zrobić . 
A odzyskałem ja k to tej pory - 1 wpłta od komornika 2,56zł - myśłem że to jakaś pomyłka - nie to zajecie było 95,6 ale odjęte zostały koszta egzekucji - o fuck
potem była licytacja gdzie majątek dłużnika został sprzedany za kwotę 3758zł z czego ja dostaęłm tylko 2998 - reszta to koszta egzekucji. 

Jakrze prawidzie są słowa człowieka z buszu "Polska, to dziwny kraj" ba rzekłbym busz europy w końcu do my many najdroższy 1km autostrady wiec i koszta egzekucji są cholendarne.

Ps sprzedam dług lub zatrudnie osobnika na umowe-zlecenie 

Sory za skład i ład ale palce nie nadążają za głową

----------


## pompiarz1984

> W dniu zalewania piękna pogoda że wytrzymać nie szło lało się po nas niemiłosiernie chyba dowaliło za 30 celcjuszy  
> 
> I co teraz z tym betonem żadnego przykrycia tylko lanie wody no to laliśmy tak ze na betonie powstała 5 cm warstwa wody (szalunki były wyższe) 
> 
> Rada nr 2 po zalaniu przydało by się czym przykryć beton jak będzie gorąco.


  to jeszcze gorzej, powstanie efekt cieplarniany i wtedy może odparzyć się betonik, jak grzeje trzeba plastyfikatora dodać do betonu ale to w zakresie betoniarni no i opór po 3 -4 godz lać wodą tylko kontrolując czy odpowiednio stwardniał, można wypłukać mleczko z wierzchu...

----------


## pompiarz1984

ja bym się tak na forum nie chwalił tym zakupem z parku i nie wiem czy mam rację ale na drzewo konstrukcyjne najlepsze jest drzewo w przedziale 80-120 lat


> z czerwca przeskoczę do końca lipca.
> 
> W miedzy czasie z ważniejszych rzeczy 
> 
> kupiliśmy drewno na więźbę prosto z mazurskich lasów z parku co by nie było legalnie drągi licząc średnio po ok 150-200 lat największy ma ponad 1m średnicy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Razem ponad 27m3 przyjechało na zgrabnym aucie i zostało zwalone.
> ...

----------


## pompiarz1984

szok



> Odnośnie tynków to tak jak nie chcesz mieć takich problemów to 
> 1. nie bierz partaczy - nistety czesto się człowiek dowiaduje po fakcie 
> 2. nie bierz doliny nidy 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pompiarz1984

ogólnie super to wszystko ogarniacie :smile:  podoba mi się tylko te tynki współczuję

----------


## PaWoS

Czy wykonawca dawał obrzutkę przed tynkami?
Ja mam Dol. Nidy i gipsowy i cementowo wapienny i nic mi nie odpada i nie pęka.

----------


## kalio

Wykonawca twierdzi że dawał obrzutkę - tak tylko twierdzi

----------


## kalio

> ja bym się tak na forum nie chwalił tym zakupem z parku i nie wiem czy mam rację ale na drzewo konstrukcyjne najlepsze jest drzewo w przedziale 80-120 lat


ja nie wiem ale 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rezerwa...osny_Taborskie

----------


## netbet

trza było płyty KG kleić i mieć spokój :cool:

----------


## kalio

Z tynkami masz racje ale cóź kredyt wziołem to i na bogato miało być teraz już dwa lata bedą - trzeba było skromnie

----------


## PaWoS

Na Twoim miejscu zainteresowałbym się gdzie wykonuje aktualnie prace i dostarczałbym inwestorom zdjęcia z Twojej budowy. Jeśli pracuje jako podwykonawca na inwestycjach podeślij tam komornika żeby przejął jego płatności za wykonane prace lub jego sprzęt czyli agregat. Oczywiście trzeba zrobić to zgodnie z prawem.
Jestem przedstawicielem handlowym hurtowni budowlanej i handluję między innymi tynkami, nigdy nie widziałem aż takiego  partactwa bo mniemam że wykonawca sprawdził czy tynk nie był przeterminowany bo to mógł też być powód Twoich problemów.
Życzę szybkiego i szczęśliwego zakończenia problemu.

----------


## wimech

No gratuluję domu i samozaparcia. Piknie, piknie. Tylko szkoda tych tynków. A może wynająć firme windykacyjną w postaci Borysa :smile:

----------


## kalio

Borys dobry - ale sam możesz się szybko stać dłużnikiem takiego Borysa

----------


## atsyrut

znam Twój ból kolego  :sad:  

ja mam podobną sytuację.... 

zapraszam do lektury 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...124&do=discuss

----------


## atsyrut

> Na Twoim miejscu zainteresowałbym się gdzie wykonuje aktualnie prace i dostarczałbym inwestorom zdjęcia z Twojej budowy. Jeśli pracuje jako podwykonawca na inwestycjach podeślij tam komornika żeby przejął jego płatności za wykonane prace lub jego sprzęt czyli agregat. Oczywiście trzeba zrobić to zgodnie z prawem.
> Jestem przedstawicielem handlowym hurtowni budowlanej i handluję między innymi tynkami, nigdy nie widziałem aż takiego  partactwa bo mniemam że wykonawca sprawdził czy tynk nie był przeterminowany bo to mógł też być powód Twoich problemów.
> Życzę szybkiego i szczęśliwego zakończenia problemu.


ja tak robię  :smile: 

tam gdzie się ogłasza mój wykonawca - wstawiam ostrzegawczo galerię zdjęć moich tynków. 

ja się naciąłem - może innym uda się wybrać ekipę godną wydanych pieniędzy.

----------


## lugra

"- a ten gips to z kąd pod tynkiem ???
- no pewnie z sufitu kawałek się zabrudził "

Czy dobrze rozumiem że sufity z tynku gipsowego?

----------


## atsyrut

podejrzewam ze całe były cementowo wapienne - tylko pewnie jakiegoś gipsu na ścianę rzucił partacz....

----------


## kalio

> "- a ten gips to z kąd pod tynkiem ???
> - no pewnie z sufitu kawałek się zabrudził "
> 
> Czy dobrze rozumiem że sufity z tynku gipsowego?


tak na sufitach byl tynk gipsowy

----------


## lugra

No to sprawa jasna i ewidentna Tylko po jakiego mieszać gips z cem-wap... Jak robili sufity resztki smarowali na ściany a tego cem-wap nie lubi i od razu sobie odparza Ścigać takich bo tylko psują rynek

----------


## byry007

Witam kolegę , życze powodzenia w rozwiązaniu sprawy z tynkami

----------


## kalio

Witam 

A ja życze powodzenia z prądem 





> Witam kolegę , życze powodzenia w rozwiązaniu sprawy z tynkami

----------

